# Bone fish



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I caught this in west bay last week. Some will recognize the background. Needless to say I was stoked.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

did it fight as hard as the fly fishers make it out to.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes! I had caught several jacks just before that in the 5 pound range. I thought I had another so I was horsing him a little. When he came out of the hole on the flat I could see it was no jack at 40'. I really thought it was a 30" trout until he was within 10' then it was a real scramble for the net. He measured 21"


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Biggest one posted yet!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There has been a few caught this year up here. Pretty crazy.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What is the water temperature up there right now?*

I didn't realize a Bonefish could handle water any cooler than 70 or so. should be seeing Tarpon most any day now. Snook are eating pretty good. 

I never saw a Bonefish in this area but Permit are not uncommon at all.

Cool catch. 

Global Warming? I doubt it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What the?????? Ok thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw that on FB the other day. Very cool catch!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

captken said:


> I never saw a Bonefish in this area but Permit are not uncommon at all.


Uhhhh, yes they are.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Uhhhh, yes they are.


He's in Crystal River. And quite a few permit are caught here every year in the Panhandle too.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Global warming, Bonefish are gonna replace Red Snapper as our "go to" fish
&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Splittine said:


> He's in Crystal River. And quite a few permit are caught here every year in the Panhandle too.


Having a heckuva time finding a Permit charter from Crystal River west. :whistling:


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, this will definitely bring me out of the shadow to post. I think I know the background, I guess if they were gonna be anywhere, its there, but sure wouldn't have thought. Amazing and congrats. SR


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Having a heckuva time finding a Permit charter from Crystal River west. :whistling:


You're kinda twisting his words.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

First of all, this is a really awesome thing to catch a bonefish this far north. Kudo's to you - as people spend thousands of dollars for the chance to catch just one!

There are a few permit caught here in the panhandle every year, and I 've even read on other forums of people catching them at at the Chandeleur Islands. One guy didn't identify it correctly until he got home, he thought it was a large pompano and said it was very tasty! I suspect many more inexperienced anglers make the same mistake.

Somebody had a report a few years ago of catching a snook in Bayou Grande.

While it is rare to catch a bonefish here, I'd bet they're around a lot more than we realize - it's just that nobody really looks for them.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Awesome catch congrats!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's awesome. 
I have a pic I've posted here before of a juvenile bonefish a friend caught over at Dauphin Island a few years ago. :blink:
You just never know!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

60hertz said:


> There are a few permit caught here in the panhandle every year


That I can agree with. The description "not uncommon" is tantamount to "common".


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Having a heckuva time finding a Permit charter from Crystal River west. :whistling:




http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/3-09-3-10-oba-permit-comedy-808801/


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Years back, about the 3rd year after the new pier at PB was built, I stopped up in the shallows. Started watching 2 fish. Someone asked me what I was looking at. I pointed the 2 fish out and said that they looked like bonefish. This guy lectures me on us not getting bonefish this far north and that I have no idea what a bonefish looks like.( I was working on a 2 year drilling project in south/central Florida and all my dpare time was spent with a flyrod in hand chasing bonefish and permit on flies). One of the pier rats walked up, saw the fish and said someone had caught a bonefish the day before in a cast net. Nice to see a bigger one came north.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Good catch!


----------



## Pompanomaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Personally, I have been living here for 50+ years and never heard or saw anyone catch a bonefish.. Must have had at least 5 horseshoes in your back pocket. Thats awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2015)

*Notorious R.A.L.*

I am relatively new to the area and am not familiar with West Bay. Does it go by another name ? If not, would you mind telling me where it is. 

Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It's west of Panama City but east of us.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm looking for a bonefish/permit/snook charter in the northern gulf of Mexico. I'll pay $10,000 for someone to put me on said species next week........... See ya in Pcola


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dunt said:


> I'm looking for a bonefish/permit/snook charter in the northern gulf of Mexico. I'll pay $10,000 for someone to put me on said species next week........... See ya in Pcola


You just don't stop do you?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Dunt said:


> That I can agree with. The description "not uncommon" is tantamount to "common".


"not uncommon" is not tantamount to the word "common" 

He used the description quite correctly, in fact.

Reference:
https://www.quora.com/When-and-why-should-you-use-not-uncommon-in-place-of-common

PS.. Using words that most have to look up in the thesaurus for absolutely no reason is a pet peeve of mine. I'll pick on y'all every time!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

My buddy got into them the other day out of PC. Seems to be more common .


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Splittine said:


> You just don't stop do you?


Neither did Clemson.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

WAReilly said:


> "not uncommon" is not tantamount to the word "common"
> 
> He used the description quite correctly, in fact.
> 
> ...


Well, I mean, if you read it on QUORA..... Wait, so you are your own pet peeve?! :whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Neither did Clemson.


Hahah, that the best you got?


----------

